# Mum



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

Ah, not what I expected when I saw the title.  I get it now tho.  Nice conversion.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice B&W.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Ah, not what I expected when I saw the title.  I get it now tho.  Nice conversation.


Thank you sir


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice B&W.


Thanks bud


----------



## CherylL (Mar 8, 2021)

Wonderful light to dark and every grade in-between!


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 8, 2021)

Really nice work.   Couldn't suggest a thing to improve it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 8, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Wonderful light to dark and every grade in-between!





The Barbarian said:


> Really nice work.   Couldn't suggest a thing to improve it.



Thank y'all


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 8, 2021)

A very well done capture of a sometime difficult subject. Congrats


----------



## otherprof (Mar 8, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 204245


Beautiful image!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2021)

Grandpa Ron said:


> A very well done capture of a sometime difficult subject. Congrats





otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 204245
> ...



Thank you both, I appreciate it.


----------



## enezdez (Mar 13, 2021)

@jcdeboever Very Nicely Done...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 14, 2021)

enezdez said:


> @jcdeboever Very Nicely Done...


Thank you sir


----------



## nokk (Mar 14, 2021)

beautiful!  love the white petals against the black background.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Apr 1, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 204245


Really gorgeous and sharp.  Love it.


----------



## Susan Will (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice black and white shot! Beautiful flower!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2021)

nokk said:


> beautiful!  love the white petals against the black background.





~Stella~ said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 204245
> ...





Susan Will said:


> Nice black and white shot! Beautiful flower!



Thanks y'all


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm pleasantly surprised how well a flower shot comes out in black and white ...  normally a subject for eye-popping color.  Really like the contrast to the background.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2021)

Tropicalmemories said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised how well a flower shot comes out in black and white ...  normally a subject for eye-popping color.  Really like the contrast to the background.



It also helps when the flower is mostly white. Thanks


----------

